# Mayonnaise- Can't get it right! Please help



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

Over the past month, I've tried to do Mayonnaise about 10 times.

Only ONCE did me pouring oil in SLOWLY turn it to thick mayo. From video's and recipes, this is how it should always be.

Please help me find out what's wrong, I've followed soo many different recipes, but I keep ending up with a liquidy mess!

Basically-* it NEVER thickens*. No matter how slow or little oil I add, it's just a yucky mess!

- My eggs are at room temperature

- I've tried using the yolks only, and with yolk + white

- I've tried a tiny bit of hot water

- I've tried two blenders (one the taller 'juice' one, the other the full blender)

- I've tried canola oil, veg oil, and mixing both

In my recipes I also put: Lemon juice OR vinigar (white wine), mustard powder OR dijon, Salt, sometimes sugar.

This is really taxing. I'm losing patience and confidence with my cooking all because of something as simple as Mayo!

Where could I be going wrong? Please help me out.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Always in a blender, not hand whisked?  Blender too fast, heating up the blades?

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree, don't use a blender. 

Or if you use one, then do the 10 second mayo where you put everything (including all the oil you will be using) in a tall glass, put a stick blender all the way to the bottom, start it and slowly raise it up. In 10 seconds you'll have raised it all the way up the glass and you'll get the thickest mayo you've ever had. That's goof for example for sandwhiches. 

But otherwise I just make it by hand, I'm not sure why so many people have trouble. Or I wonder if maybe your expectations are off? I mean if you're looking for store-bought mayo thickness then you won't get that kind of thickness from homemade mayo - unless you go back to my previous stick-blender technique.


----------



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

French Fries said:


> Or if you use one, then do the 10 second mayo where you put everything (including all the oil you will be using) in a tall glass, put a stick blender all the way to the bottom, start it and slowly raise it up. In 10 seconds you'll have raised it all the way up the glass and you'll get the thickest mayo you've ever had. That's goof for example for sandwhiches.


I do like the look of this technique. I'm using the mayo as a base for a chicken, taragon, cucumber and almond mixture- so the thicker the better. Any particular combination of ingredients in the mayo you can suggest to compliment the mixture?


----------



## shutupandcook (Aug 28, 2013)

Everything the same temp, room temp, don't add "hot" water. A touch of tepid (warm to the touch) water to get the yolks going. Start whisking. As you feel it change (tighten) in your whisk hand, put a few drop of oil in, get it blended (emulsified), then add a little oil at a time, as it tightens you can add more oil at a time, but keep whipping, hard, if it is feeling too thick, add more water a little at a time. Wait until the very end to add your acid, always (ie: lemon, vinegar) and your seasoning.

If it breaks, _sometimes_ you can save it by throwing a couple of yolks in a blender and ssslllooowwwlllyyy (very slowly) adding the broken mixture to the yolks (don't let the blender get hot). Good Luck!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

quince said:


> I do like the look of this technique. I'm using the mayo as a base for a chicken, taragon, cucumber and almond mixture- so the thicker the better. Any particular combination of ingredients in the mayo you can suggest to compliment the mixture?


I don't think you need a specific recipe for that technique. I always use a bit of very strong Dijon mustard but that's just because... well that's how I've always made mayo and I like it that way I guess.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I make mine as shown in the video. Quick and easy but remember ; the initial stage of adding the oil is crucial, as SUC pointed out in post # 5.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

I have read your first post but can you please share exactly what you do, step by step?

makes it easier to figure out whats going on ....

also, how much oil to how many yolks? and how much of everything else? aka, whats your recipe? the ratio oil/ yolks is most important.

I also have no problems making mayo, but in the past had mishaps and was wondering why....problems solved in the end.

hopefully can help you out, at least going to try!


----------



## shutupandcook (Aug 28, 2013)

It's been a long time since I've made it, I'll try to dig something up for a recipe...usually I just throw stuff in a bowl and mix....

Most commercial places these days won't allow you to serve raw egg, so I just tweak the pre-made w/ XV olive oil, lemon, and water. It's not fresh, but it's close and most people can't tell the difference, esp in making a Caesar or Aioli.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

ShutUpandCook said:


> Most commercial places these days won't allow you to serve raw egg,


You can alleviate the potential safety concerns by using pasteurized eggs in the shell.


----------



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

French Fries said:


> I agree, don't use a blender.
> 
> Or if you use one, then do the 10 second mayo where you put everything (including all the oil you will be using) in a tall glass, put a stick blender all the way to the bottom, start it and slowly raise it up. In 10 seconds you'll have raised it all the way up the glass and you'll get the thickest mayo you've ever had. That's goof for example for


Well that Compeltely failed. I'm super disappointed. Grrrr I can't face making it again

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

I had no problem with that method and I made a post a bit back RE: mayo. I think it is one of those "things".


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

quince said:


> Well that Compeltely failed. I'm super disappointed. Grrrr I can't face making it again


How weird. That should really be the "easy" method. Check out YouTube for help maybe, there are tons of videos on that technique: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=immersion+blender+mayonnaise


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Quince, I really cannot believe this 10 second method doesn't work. It's the easiest and fasted method to make the thickest, whitest and tastiest mayo. I keep batches like that in my fridge for 2 weeks!! There may be a few simple tricks involved, so, please do read this first;

- use a* narrow container *like the one that comes with your stick mixer (or immersion blender or however you call that thing).

- add 1 *WHOLE* egg, yes, egg white too. Add 1 tsp of Dijon mustard, add pepper, salt, 1 tbsp. of white vinegar (I always use homemade tarragon vinegar) and 1 cup of neutral oil like sunflower or whatever.

- put your stick mixer in but *don't start it until it reaches the bottom of the container where the egg is*

- start mixing but *keep the mixer at the bottom until you notice some emulsification at the bottom*, 2-4 seconds, it is not very critical timing, just keep the mixer at the bottom)

- now gently lift the stick mixer and mix the rest of the oil in the emulsion.

- taste for seasoning, maybe some more vinegar?

It's as simple and easy as that and it looks like this (pictures taken march 2012);





  








mayo2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 3, 2013











  








mayo1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Sep 3, 2013








-> note; when mixing with an electric utensils, use WHOLE eggs, when whisking by hand, use only the egg yolk.

-> want to make some sort of vinaigrette, called a "vinaigrette salée"; when done, add 2 tbsp. or more of cold water and mix again. You will now have a more liquid sauce, delicious on all kind of salads.

-> don't use olive oil. You can add just a bit, but one thing is sure; the better the olive oil you use in mayo, the... worse (read bitter) it will taste.


----------



## quince (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for that response Chris. I just tired it, following it step by step. 

There must be something wrong with my eggs-because it's still an absolute mess of liquid. 

Honestly I can't believe with your excellent instructions, it still doesn't work....

I can't call my self a cook if I can't make mayo!


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

one more important thing: everything should be room temperature.

if you use eggs from the fridge, use a teaspoon of (french, dyon) mustard along with it, that helps emulsification.

so thats a suggestion you can try.

there is nothing wrong with your eggs I think. eggs are eggs unless they are over date.....

keep trying. sometimes its in little things.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

quince said:


> Thanks so much for that response Chris. I just tired it, following it step by step.
> 
> There must be something wrong with my eggs-because it's still an absolute mess of liquid.
> 
> ...


Quince, you must have done something really, really bad in a previous life, my friend... I never met anyone who did not manage making mayo with this simple method!

Does anyone around here know of a forum where exorcists gather?


----------



## cyberfrance (Apr 5, 2016)

OK, I've just had that experience with a blender. I tossed two batches. I usually use an immersion blender (stick blender) and it never fails. Use ONLY the yolks and add tepid water. Room temperature like the oil. I am on the Paleo diet and use EVO instead of other oils. I also add a bit of salt and use lemon juice in lieu of vinegar. I must have made it my first food processor years ago. In any event, if you don't have a stick blender, you need to use a whisk. I hate kitchen failures and was pretty confused about why this failed. So, in conclusion, don't use a blender.


----------



## luke daigle (Apr 5, 2016)

The eggs don't really need to be room temperature. I would assume the trouble you're having is either over blending (maybe you have the blender cranked full blast), or you're pouring in the oil a little too quickly initially. I would start with two egg yolks, one tbsp dijon, and one half cup of canola oil at the ready. Use a food processor instead of a blender. Add eggs and dijon. Start the food processor. Slowly add the oil (use a squeeze bottle if you have a really unsteady hand), and keep an eye on it beginning to thicken, and as it does you can gradually increase your stream. If you'd like to add lemon, you can do this afterwards and give it a quick blend, but not very long as it will begin to separate.


----------



## niklas (Apr 23, 2015)

Skip the blender next time and use a food processor, put in whole eggs let say 4 eggs, then Dijon and red wine vinegar. Mix all that for about 30 sec, then add oil very slowly, start with tsp and let that mix for about 10 sec then add more slowly, and in the middle of the process you can increase the speed and just stop pouring oil when you satisfied with mayo!


----------



## rpooley (Dec 1, 2015)

I make it by hand all the time, even with yolks right out of the fridge. The oil has to be room temp, but who's isn't? I always add a bit of mustard and for me, the beating of the yolks initially with the other ingredients before any oil goes in should get the emulsion going and there's no problem adding the oil. It's always thickened, never broken and no more than 1/2 cup oil per yolk.

Also, after watching the video of Jacques Pepin on the page below making mayonnaise, I realized that the "drop by drop" was a myth and I can whip it up in no time by hand. He adds it in big glugs and it emulsifies perfectly. Also, to watch him purposely break it and fix it is like watching Dumbledore battle Voldemort.

http://www.foodandwine.com/articles/how-to-make-mayonnaise#video

I also agree with @ChrisBelgium that all olive oil makes a bitter mayonnaise.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 6, 2018)

My apologies for bringing up a thread so old, but I had to reply. I was having the same issue. NO MATTER what I did, NO MATTER what the ingredients I used, I just couldn't get the mayo to thicken up. Honestly, I began to feel inept. Then the light bulb came on. It's not the ingredients... It's the technique I was using. I was using an immersion/hand held blender, but it was in a large bowl. That's not going to work for obvious reasons (there's too much space and it doesn't have the action necessary to get all the air in the mixture). So, like some posters said previously, you need to use a slender jar. My immersion blender didn't come with one, so I used an old mayo jar. It works flawlessly now. 

Being quite a few years since the original post, i'm not sure the OP will read this, but if YOU find yourself in the same position as myself, just use an immersion blender with a slender jar. It will work every time.


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2018)

Watch the heat, make sure its not too hot. Also I think Over blending will undo the process!


----------

